# Marcie's kidding thread-Day 147-Let's get on with this!



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok, I just haven't done this because I wasn't sure what her actual due date was but thanks to great friends who help me track old TGS posts, we've determined that Marcie is approximately day 142-3 and a FF. Since her false pregnancy in the fall-we've been hesitant to even think she is bred-but she is definitely getting ready. She still has her ligs and is a wide load. I will be back with pics shortly. Can't wait for our first kids of the year!! :shades:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Taking the plunge-Marcie's kidding thread-Day 143?*

And now for pics from today...I think she has achieved misery point...she is walking around just looking irritated!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Taking the plunge-Marcie's kidding thread-Day 143-PICS A*

I don't know much, but she does look wide for a first freshener. I'll be curious to see how many are in there!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Taking the plunge-Marcie's kidding thread-Day 143-PICS A*

Hopefully it won't be long until we know! The guessing will end-and I can't wait! I might have to become a  for the next few days...my patience is running out!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Taking the plunge-Marcie's kidding thread-Day 143-PICS A*

Ahhhhh.....I'm gonna say triplets, she is pretty wide!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Taking the plunge-Marcie's kidding thread-Day 143-PICS A*

Hunter, she looks great! It won't be too much longer...
Here's to a happy, easy delivery for you both. :hug: 
-Tina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Taking the plunge-Marcie's kidding thread-Day 143-PICS A*

She's a pretty girl! I love her color and white markings! Cutie  I hope she has an easy kidding! Have you felt for kid movement?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Taking the plunge-Marcie's kidding thread-Day 143-PICS A*

Oh yes-there is LOTs of movement in there. It may have slowed down in the last day or so-but they have been readily kicking around. There is one on top of her rumen that you can actually see bulge in and out-weird!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Taking the plunge-Marcie's kidding thread-Day 143-PICS A*

So . . . if they are Valentine's Day babies, will you do Valentine's candy names?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Taking the plunge-Marcie's kidding thread-Day 143-PICS A*

Haven't thought about it...just want to see those babies first. I had thought candy names stemming from her name-Marcia Mellow...


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Taking the plunge-Marcie's kidding thread-Day 143-PICS A*

She is so pretty, she looks like she could easily be caring triplets. Hope she dont keep you waiting much longer.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Taking the plunge-Marcie's kidding thread-Day 143-PICS A*

ooooohhhh how exciting!! :dance: Good luck! I'm gonna guess trips too!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

She is still here-and I only thought she was miserable on day 143! We are now on day 147-udder has gotten a bit bigger, and ligs are maybe a bit softer...but other than that-she is holding onto those kids! I sure hope we see some ligs going away soon! It is exciting...but as a FF-it makes me nervous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

the wait it torture.... :doh: :hug:


----------

